# What would you do?



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Doesn't it seem like as many of us are still struggling months (if not years) after going on thyroid hormone replacements as seem to find stability and get on with their lives? I'm about at the point where I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle!

What do you do if you honestly feel like you've given one or multiple thyroid hormone replacements a fair chance to see how they work but (like me) you maybe have a gut feeling something simply isn't right.

I've tried Synthroid and ended-up with what I believe were basically anxiety attacks. Then, since last December, I've been struggling with Armour dosing and almost simultaneous with getting good test results, again I start having anxiety attacks that sent me to the ER. It seems like (though I'm not sure about anything anymore) that too little thyroid hormone supplement leaves me woefully fatigued but what seems like the right amount leaves me having anxiety attacks.

Let me ask a really dumb (probably) question, please. For those who seem to be able to get it "right", does that mean you feel like yourself, that you feel normal OR do you just feel like however you feel is probably as good as its going to get?

If you've had tests on top of tests and still feel horrible, is it safe to THINK the problem might be your thyroid hormone replacement? If so, and you've tried Synthroid and Armour, what other options are there?

I'll soon be coming up on a year since my surgery and I have not had two consecutive days of feeling anywhere near "normal" yet! I have good days and bad days - and the bad days are usually terrible days!

How long do you keep struggling to find answers? Do you ask to try something else OR just give up and do the best you can?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I feel great most days.

It took me around 2.5 years to dial in my replacement. I would say it takes your body a minimum to adjust to being on a replacement medication. Some people don't have any ill feelings, some do. You are one of those that do, I was one as well - eventually you will get to a place that's acceptable.

IDC - You need to choose either Armour or a Levo and stick with it. You made your change to Armour too quickly in my opinion and have told you that before but now that you are on Armour you need to give it time to work.

Time and good records as far as doses, labs and symptoms are key to dialing your medication in to the correct dose.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry you are not feeling well yet, IDC. Today is one year from surgery for me. I do feel great. I will hope for the same for you soon.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Some days I have relatively good days but, more often, I feel tired and "blah". I'm joining Curves tomorrow - maybe that'll help. I walk every night but my old arthritic knees are so painful.


----------

